
Digital Ocean is down - mdekkers
https://status.digitalocean.com/#
======
cyberferret
Lost our servers on SFO2 a few hours ago. Seems to be back now, but at the
moment, control panel is down in all areas, and the servers are still
reporting problems (no metrics etc.)

Probably the worst outage on DO in the 2 years that I have been using them...
Hope they get it fixed up soon, and I dearly hope it wasn't an itchy sysadmin
finger that did something (ala the recent AWS S3 outage).

------
dazhbog
My SF02 server went down 4 hours ago too.

Also, I used to have my primary load balancer on SFO2 and removed it a while
ago because of another network failure, interesting to see SFO2 failing again
within a few months.

~~~
mdekkers
Looking on twitter, people have failing droplets all over the USA, not just
SFO. And the CP is back up, but not actually showing any info. Increasingly,
statuspages/twitter accounts are mostly based on lies...

------
nik736
The Panel has been down some days ago as well (for several hours). Don't know
what's up there.

~~~
cyberferret
Appears to be 'fat finger' syndrome yet again ?!?

[https://m.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/11/database_deletion_dow...](https://m.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/11/database_deletion_downed_digital_ocean_last_week/)

------
mdekkers
SFO2 went dark about 4 hours ago. The CP is now down as well

